# CO2 injection rate changes over night.



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone come across this ?

Basically I have set my bubble rate at 1 bubble per second throughout the day - about 8 hours - the next day, I noticed the bubble rate is a lot less..

Not sure what's up, There isn't leak, but it seems to happen when it gets turn off over night and on again the next day.

Anyone came across this?

Thanks,


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Just checked for Leaks with soapy water, and nada, so it's not leaking.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I find single stage regulators a huge headache to control.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

I got a 2 stage regulator - it's the ISTA Professional set.

https://www.bigalspets.com/ista-co2-aluminum-cylinder-set.html?sku=80047

Not sure what's going on. seems okay for the day when I set it, it's when it turns off and back on I see some problems.

PSI is always ~ 900 out of the tank and 30-40 PSI for output.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like the needle valve. What kind are you using?


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

The needle valve comes with the regulator - so I can't really swap it out for anything. gonna observe it more tonight, just up the bubble rate to what I wanted and see what happens tomorrow.

It seem okay last week. hmmm


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

What you have is a dual-gauge regulator. It's still a single stage regulator. Just speaking from experience. 

In regards to using your single-stage regulator, you can try to lower the bubble count and not use the solenoid. I did this before and it worked for a while, but after a few weeks, bubble rate changed, dead fish. Headache.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Well that's not encouraging  Thought i'd go with the kit for beginners to start off.. starting to feel like i've made a mistake lol

All these little things, trying to keep CO2 at around 25 - 30 ppm is pretty damn challenging.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah that's a single stage regulator. Dual stage body tend to be much larger.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

You might be fine if you can find a better needle valve. I'm sure others who purchased this have experienced this. Google it you may find someone who has found a fix.


----------

